# Gone Baby Gone...the choice...



## billc (Apr 8, 2013)

Gone Baby Gone was made in 2007.  I was flipping throught the cable stations and caught the last part of the movie, which I had seen before, and the ending captured my attention...

For those who saw the movie...what would you have done as the private detective...?  If someone wants to know what I am referring to, I will post it later so as not to spoil the ending...


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2013)

billc said:


> Gone Baby Gone was made in 2007.  I was flipping throught the cable stations and caught the last part of the movie, which I had seen before, and the ending captured my attention...
> 
> For those who saw the movie...what would you have done as the private detective...?  If someone wants to know what I am referring to, I will post it later so as not to spoil the ending...


 What he did-the child belonged with her mother, however awful that seems.....





> long white carpet slung over the clouds
> where the angels, tight knit, form to pass rumbling crowds
> feeding coal dust down to the earth
> just howling at the moon
> ...


----------

